# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Contrasty tabs for gedit and gnome terminal

## vasa1

By default, the active and inactive tabs in gnome terminal and gedit aren't very different when one uses the Ambiance theme.

I posted a workaround a while ago here at the time of 11.10:

http://askubuntu.com/questions/46182...se/73779#73779

It still works for 12.04. In short, after backing up the file, edit */usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/gtk-widgets.css* and in the section titled "*.notebook tab*", replace


```
background-image: -gtk-gradient (linear, left top, left bottom,
                                 from (shade (@bg_color, 0.97)),
                                 color-stop (0.80, shade (@bg_color, 0.95)),
                                 to (shade (@bg_color, 0.92)));
```

with



```
background-color: #222222
```

 or whatever you like. Alternatively, just tweak the shade values in the existing code.

Please note that I'm using a laptop (Dell Inspiron 1545) and I don't know whether this will work on desktops or other devices.

Edit: this works with this Greybird theme (Xfce) installed on 12.04 as well. There, I just change *.notebook tab* and not *.notebook tab:active*.

----------


## vasa1

It appears that tabs in the xfce4-terminal in Xubuntu 12.10 may look like what is reported in this issue: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/issues/15

----------

